# Ccheese's Birthday



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2008)

Guys today is Charles' Birthday.Let's wish him all the best, loads of happiness and luck.

Charles dear friend Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 18, 2008)

*Happy Birthday Charles!!

Best Wishes*


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey Happy Birthday Charles!! 
All the best mate, I hope you have a great day!


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 18, 2008)

.... .- .--. .--. -.-- -... .. .-. - .... -.. .- -.-- to the gentleman RO


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 18, 2008)

Tell you what, you eat a piece of cake for me, and I'll toast a drink to you.

Happy birthday, Charles. Have many, many more.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 18, 2008)

Hope you have a great day, Charles! Happy birthday!


----------



## DOUGRD (Feb 18, 2008)

Happy Birthday Charles!!! And may you have many, many more. 
(P.S. check out the "Provide a caption for this picture thread")


----------



## Njaco (Feb 18, 2008)

HAPPY BITHDAY,CHARLES!!!!

and remember.....


----------



## Graeme (Feb 19, 2008)

Many happy returns Charles!


----------



## ThunderThud (Feb 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday Charles!


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey Charles you old fart, what are you now 30? 31? danngitt i know you dont drink so we'll do it for ya and run over a few mailboxes in the process


----------



## Marcel (Feb 19, 2008)

wilbur1 said:


> Hey Charles you old fart, what are you now 30? 31? danngitt i know you dont drink so we'll do it for ya and run over a few mailboxes in the process



Happy Birthday Charles!


----------



## seesul (Feb 19, 2008)

Happy Bday Charles and all my family wishes you the best!!!
How can I send you a sixpack via this forum


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Feb 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday Charles, have a great day and if you ever came here the drinks are on me!


----------



## v2 (Feb 19, 2008)

...


----------



## A4K (Feb 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday Charles!

Evan


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday my friend!! If you ever get to Glasgow....the bill is on me...


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday Charles, and many more.......


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2008)

I second that! Happy Birthday Charles!

So how many candles do you ACTUALLY put on the cake, mate?


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 19, 2008)

Too many... He needs the Betty Crocker Enhanced Candle Platform for his cake top.... It only costs an extra $3.00 bucks, but it stops the weight of the candles from crushing the top layer....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 19, 2008)

happy birthday my friend! heres to more birthdays to come! 

Jason


----------



## ccheese (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you, my friends, for all the warm wishes. (Think I got something in my
eye). I hope all of you will lift a glass for me. I'm seventy-four, today and
the fire dept. would not issue Edna Mae a permit for 74 candles for the cake,
so we'll settle for two, a seven and a four. And, I have to work today, so I
will be by the forum all day. Thanks to each and every one of you for the
PM's, the cards and most of all..... your friendship. Bless you all.

Oh... PB... I can still read code, thanks...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 19, 2008)

We're a family here Mr C....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 19, 2008)

Charles,

*Happy Birthday to a Good Man and a Good Friend!*

May you and Edna Mae share many more together.

Your Bud,
TO


----------



## Becca (Feb 19, 2008)

OMGOODNESS!! I just saw this..HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Charles!!!  . I hope your day is glorious!!!!


----------



## ccheese (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks, Becca and TO.... you are included in my sentiments. I've got a
forty year old bottle of cognac, at home, and I'm tempted to open it. But,
Edna Mae doesn't drink, and I hate to drink alone, so it will wait for another
auspicious occasion. Thanks to all....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 19, 2008)

A very Happy Birthday to you young Mr. Charles. I'd be happy to share that bottle of Cognac with you but I recently gave up drinking as well. Hope you have an excellent Birthday.


----------



## seesul (Feb 19, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Thanks, Becca and TO.... you are included in my sentiments. I've got a
> forty year old bottle of cognac, at home, and I'm tempted to open it. But,
> Edna Mae doesn't drink, and I hate to drink alone, so it will wait for another
> auspicious occasion. Thanks to all....
> ...



Yep Charles, think the next occasion will be when you stop to work, if ever


----------



## ccheese (Feb 19, 2008)

seesul said:


> Yep Charles, think the next occasion will be when you stop work, if ever



No plans in the immediate future, Roman. As long as I am able, I will 
probably go to work. If the truth be known, I push paper from behind 
a desk. Some poor devils have to really bust their hump for a day's pay.

Charles


----------



## Erich (Feb 19, 2008)

sorry to be late Charles but a tremendous happy birthday to you ........... enjoy 

E ~


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 19, 2008)

A late Happy Birthday Charles!


----------



## DBII (Feb 19, 2008)

Happy B-day!!!

dbII


----------



## ccheese (Feb 19, 2008)

Erich said:


> sorry to be late Charles but a tremendous happy birthday to you ........... enjoy
> 
> E ~





FLYBOYJ said:


> A late Happy Birthday Charles!



Thanks guys.... but you're not late. It's my birthday all the way up til
midnight.

Seriously, I appreciate _everyone's_ good wishes. You folks have really
touched my soft spot, today, and I'll not soon forget it. 

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 19, 2008)

You're good lady deserve some attention as well Mr C...give her a nice warm hug from me....


----------



## Becca (Feb 19, 2008)

LUCKY!! Keep your mitts off of Miss Edna Mae!!!


----------



## ccheese (Feb 19, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> LUCKY!! Keep your mitts off of Miss Edna Mae!!!




Believe me, Edna Mae can handle herself. But, she does like hugs....

Did I mention that she was named after Edna Mae Oliver, the movie
actress ?? Google has some interesting info on her....

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey, happy Birthday! I am late due to my PC turning off. Sorry bout that


----------



## Cota1992 (Feb 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!
I hope your day is everything you want it to be!
Art in DC


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 19, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Believe me, Edna Mae can handle herself. But, she does like hugs....
> 
> Did I mention that she was named after Edna Mae Oliver, the movie
> actress ?? Google has some interesting info on her....
> ...



Charles,

And Edna Mae Oliver was great in "Drums Along The Mohawk", one of my favorite movies.

TO
(Give her a big hug for me!)


----------



## ccheese (Feb 19, 2008)

ToughOmbre said:


> Charles,
> 
> And Edna Mae Oliver was great in "Drums Along The Mohawk", one of my favorite movies.
> 
> ...



TO: Never saw the movie, but I did give her a hug...

Charles....


----------



## Soren (Feb 19, 2008)

A late happy birthday from here!


----------



## Freebird (Feb 19, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Thank you, my friends, for all the warm wishes. (Think I got something in my
> eye). I hope all of you will lift a glass for me. I'm seventy-four, today and
> the fire dept. would not issue Edna Mae a permit for 74 candles for the cake,
> so we'll settle for two, a seven and a four. And, I have to work today, so I
> ...



Congrats Charles!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 20, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> LUCKY!! Keep your mitts off of Miss Edna Mae!!!



What did I say now then...???


----------



## Njaco (Feb 20, 2008)

Its implied.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 20, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> What did I say now then...???



That's OK, Lucky, I gave her a big hug, just for you.

We can't all be lucky.....

Charles


----------

